# Is hairball control food ok?



## Nibblesmom (Feb 12, 2015)

I have been considering changing my cat's food to the same as my hedgehog's because, well, it makes sense to store fewer types of food, and the hedgehog gets significantly better quality than the cats right now. I would be switching to Blue Buffalo hairball control (possibly the weight control + hairball blend), and my hedgie is currently on Blue Buffalo weight control. 

My concern is the ingredients added to the hairball control blend. Is whatever controls hairballs safe for the hedgehog? Will it affect her digestive system in any way, or change the consistency of her poop? Giving the cats hairball control food is non-negotiable, so I will only make the transition if i know that the hairball blend is 100% ok for the hedgehog.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Should be fine. Most hair ball control formulations are just higher in fiber. You'll need to transition slowly to prevent any digestive upset, but should be fine.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The one I looked at really didn't have any ingredients I hadn't seen in other foods. It also strangely enough only had 5% max fiber where it's non-hair all counterpart had 6%. Makes you wonder what the difference really is if there is one.


----------



## Nibblesmom (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome, I didn't realize the difference was so simple. I'll plan to make the switch once our current supplies start to get low and phase it in. The kitties will rejoice, they practically rioted when they caught first sniff Nibble's food and couldn't have any


----------

